# Sacramento HD Locals Are Active!



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like Sacramento got their HD locals at the same time as SF. They are lit and in the guide!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Maybe I missed something with the Sac locals.... But where is FOX40 KTXL or KMAX 31? I do recall seeing something about FOX locals someplace. I just don't recall the specifics.

Current Channel list for Sacramento.
6395 KXTV - Channel 10 local
6396 KOVR - Channel 13 local
6397 KCRA - Channel 3 local
6399 KQCA - Channel 58 local


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

According to the DishChart list, they haven't received retransmission consent for KTXL HD yet.

You can check out the entire Dish channel list here:
http://www.dishchannelchart.com/

Larry
SF


----------



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like it's time to call for my 622 upgrade...


----------



## bkress (Apr 25, 2002)

The sacramento HD channels are there, not only are they in the Guide but have replaced the former sd channels at the Top of the Menu, However I am seeing lots of Pixelation but I am sure there still doing some tweaking !!

I do however need to get another Dish to pick up 129 but thats no big deal 
as WB58 is the only thing up there at this time and that comes in perfectly OTA

Very Happy with the New Vip622 Its a awesome receiver !!

Have a great Day
BUD


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

I've noticed some pixelation but not enough to interrupt viewing, and only for brief moments. Overall PQ is pretty good, but not as good as some of the HD Pak channels. 
Since I don't have the option of OTA, I'm more then pleased with the HD locals...


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

I just noticed this today when going through my HD favorites. Great news.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Can the 921 pick up the HD Locals? Also for you Sacramento subscribers, I am thinking of upgrading to the 622 and was wondering will the Dish 1000 fulfill all of our needs? I really do not want a second dish on the house if possible.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

dalucca said:


> Can the 921 pick up the HD Locals? Also for you Sacramento subscribers, I am thinking of upgrading to the 622 and was wondering will the Dish 1000 fulfill all of our needs? I really do not want a second dish on the house if possible.


No - it requires one of the new MPEG-4 receivers - 622, 211 or 411. D1000 will work, but 129 can sometimes be weak unless the dish is tweaked to get highest signal. Personally I went with the 2nd D500 pointed at 129 and have no issues along with signal in the high 60s to low 80s.

Doug


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

Doug is correct. I have the 1000 and have experience lost signals on the voom channels. I had dish come out for a repoint of the dish, which worked for awhile, but i'm losing signals again so i'll have to have dish come out again.


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones. I've had the Dish 1000 for about 4 months and have experienced little to no signal loss. 
The installer did spend close to an hour aiming the dish to get as good as possible signel on all three points.


----------

